# Purrrrrrrs and prayers for Cousin Clive please



## Little Mo (Aug 8, 2007)

Purrrrrrrs and prayers for Cousin Clive please

I never even got the chance to meet Clive, and my Mum and Dad were so excited about us becoming friends. And now he's gone, and we don't know where he is! We think he might be trying to find his way back home again, but he doesn't know his old owner isn't there anymore!  
We do hope he's safe! He was going to be my Mums sisters' cat, and they were hoping we could be best friends. 
Iv'e written more about it in my diary here:
www.our-happy-cat.com/happy-cat-diary.html

Thank you for any of your good wishes and kitty-karma for Cousin Clive.

Best Wishes,
Little Mo


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Prayers for Cousin Clive to fnd his way back to his new home. He must be so scared and confused  .


----------



## Little Mo (Aug 8, 2007)

*cousin clive*

thank you so much Leazie, you're right, he must be very scared. His new family are so caring, but he didn't have a chance to find out! Their daughter left the door open for a minute when Mum & Dad weren't looking, and he was gone in a flash. She's only very young so it wasn't really her fault. Everyone is very upset. poor Clive won't know where he is at all.
But we can still hope he finds his way back. 
Thank you for your prayers.
Little Mo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe if they leave a dish of nice, smellly fishy food out.... 

Do they live in the country? Hopefully not too near speeding cars.  

I hope Clive finds his way home. Poor baby - and poor little girl who let him out, she must feel so bad, even if she is young.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

I just read your story, and I really hope that Clive turned up somewhere safe! Poor kitty--and poor human family! Purrs,


----------

